# What Enneagram type is Aurora Aksnes?



## justhannahsis (Jan 3, 2017)

So, some of you might know Aurora, the singer, sure duper talented. And I was just wondering what her Ennea type is. She seems to me like she could be either a 4w5 or 9w1. In her interviews, she really focuses on her fans that are "outcasts" or "weirdos" and how she feels a bit different, but at the same time, she also puts a lot of importance on the world being a peaceful and loving place and for all of us as humans to be connected and united. And she doesn't SEEM to have this aura of like, "people don't accept me" and "people don't like me", that type of defensive wall that many 4s tend to have, like, it's not what I perceive from the interviews, even though she has spoken about feeling really misunderstood in the past. She's quiet but doesnt seem like she's guarded, nor cynical, if that makes sense. Also, the w5 part is very obvious. If she was a four I think it'd be really clear that she'd be a w5 and not w3. The way she expresses herself through her music and the way she talks and acts seems more like a w5 in my opinion. She doesn't seem to care too much about her image. She's more introverted and observant. But again, her message about being all together as people and seeking a place of safety and unity with others seems very 9 of her, so I'm not sure. 

BUT! Now that I think about it, it could just be an So (instinctual variant) thing because she cares so much about people in general, people feeling accepted in society, and just the betterment of the world. So, she could still be a 4. Also, the way she approaches people and the world, is as if she feels she's accepted and she doesn't seem to have any superiority/inferiority complex, so, maybe she's a healthy 4. Cause I know that 4s struggle to feel accepted which makes them approach the world or people in general with a little more of suspicion or cynicism. 

Lol, please keep in mind that I'm a 4, so I could just be speaking for myself and MY experience as a 4, and not all 4s. Ok bye. Please tell me what you think, guys!


----------



## Idoa (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, I first discovered Aurora a year ago by accident in my spotify playlist with her song In Boxes. 
What I noticed is that her songs are aswell about calling out for her tribespeople (the warriors and weirdos) but at the same time she writes things about love, sadness, beauty and nature. Keeping the last one in mind; she has INFP written all over her. If you're not convinced, try following her instagram account for a while.

It was through her and her music that I started to pay attention to my own INFP nature aswell. So I'm thankful for that.

Whether she is a 4 or not, I still haven't figured it out, but I also thought she could be a very healthy one, I'm also not very familiar with female 4s as most that I know are men, including my boyfriend. She pretty much managed to go all the way in expressing herself through her music and personal style at a somewhat young age still. But then again, she could've been showing more 4 traits during her interviews and it seems she's being completely herself whereas a 4 usually would try to keep themselves a bit private from the outer world? Those are my thoughts. We'd have to hear the thoughts of other forum members who share the same enneagram type. She seems more of a 6 or a 9 to me than a 4 in any case. Why 6? Because I feel she is a very sweet person, mostly 6s appear a bit fragile to the outer world, also she did a lot of covers so I can't be 100% sure if this is a 4 thing to do as they tend to want to create their own thing. I don't know if you've ever seen her dance, but this seems more like a gut enneatype thing to do than a thinker or a feeler. I think she is too much careless about what she does and both 4 and 6 are nothing like that. My guess is a 6w5 or 4w5 but with a very strong 9 and 6 presence, taking INFP into account and also a sx/sp variant.


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

justhannahsis said:


> So, some of you might know Aurora, the singer, sure duper talented. And I was just wondering what her Ennea type is. She seems to me like she could be either a 4w5 or 9w1. In her interviews, she really focuses on her fans that are "outcasts" or "weirdos" and how she feels a bit different, but at the same time, she also puts a lot of importance on the world being a peaceful and loving place and for all of us as humans to be connected and united. And she doesn't SEEM to have this aura of like, "people don't accept me" and "people don't like me", that type of defensive wall that many 4s tend to have, like, it's not what I perceive from the interviews, even though she has spoken about feeling really misunderstood in the past. She's quiet but doesnt seem like she's guarded, nor cynical, if that makes sense. Also, the w5 part is very obvious. If she was a four I think it'd be really clear that she'd be a w5 and not w3. The way she expresses herself through her music and the way she talks and acts seems more like a w5 in my opinion. She doesn't seem to care too much about her image. She's more introverted and observant. But again, her message about being all together as people and seeking a place of safety and unity with others seems very 9 of her, so I'm not sure.
> 
> BUT! Now that I think about it, it could just be an So (instinctual variant) thing because she cares so much about people in general, people feeling accepted in society, and just the betterment of the world. So, she could still be a 4. Also, the way she approaches people and the world, is as if she feels she's accepted and she doesn't seem to have any superiority/inferiority complex, so, maybe she's a healthy 4. Cause I know that 4s struggle to feel accepted which makes them approach the world or people in general with a little more of suspicion or cynicism.
> 
> Lol, please keep in mind that I'm a 4, so I could just be speaking for myself and MY experience as a 4, and not all 4s. Ok bye. Please tell me what you think, guys!


She's a 9w1, definitely, but a 9w1-4w5-7w6.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

justhannahsis said:


> So, some of you might know Aurora, the singer, sure duper talented. And I was just wondering what her Ennea type is. She seems to me like she could be either a 4w5 or 9w1. In her interviews, she really focuses on her fans that are "outcasts" or "weirdos" and how she feels a bit different, but at the same time, she also puts a lot of importance on the world being a peaceful and loving place and for all of us as humans to be connected and united. And she doesn't SEEM to have this aura of like, "people don't accept me" and "people don't like me", that type of defensive wall that many 4s tend to have, like, it's not what I perceive from the interviews, even though she has spoken about feeling really misunderstood in the past. She's quiet but doesnt seem like she's guarded, nor cynical, if that makes sense. Also, the w5 part is very obvious. If she was a four I think it'd be really clear that she'd be a w5 and not w3. The way she expresses herself through her music and the way she talks and acts seems more like a w5 in my opinion. She doesn't seem to care too much about her image. She's more introverted and observant. But again, her message about being all together as people and seeking a place of safety and unity with others seems very 9 of her, so I'm not sure.
> 
> BUT! Now that I think about it, it could just be an So (instinctual variant) thing because she cares so much about people in general, people feeling accepted in society, and just the betterment of the world. So, she could still be a 4. Also, the way she approaches people and the world, is as if she feels she's accepted and she doesn't seem to have any superiority/inferiority complex, so, maybe she's a healthy 4. Cause I know that 4s struggle to feel accepted which makes them approach the world or people in general with a little more of suspicion or cynicism.
> 
> Lol, please keep in mind that I'm a 4, so I could just be speaking for myself and MY experience as a 4, and not all 4s. Ok bye. Please tell me what you think, guys!


I don't know this lady appart from having someone in my class mentioned her once because of a concert, but I wonder; have you taken the culture influence into account?


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

Electra said:


> I don't know this lady appart from having someone in my class mentioned her once because of a concert, but I wonder; have you taken the culture influence into account?


Norway is pretty nice. AURORA was pretty life-changing for me personally. Maybe you'd enjoy her? She sends shivers down my spine, and makes me feel like I've just had a panic attack, or like I'm in love.
She has a couple really nice documentaries (Once AURORA makes me wanna scream) where she talks about her home life. She has a really nice family, and her sisters are also artists. Viktoria Aksnes is a fashion designer and Miranda Aksnes is a makeup artist and they both work with her sometimes. One of her sisters has bipolar disorder. She says she had a magical childhood with lots of magical happenings and lots of imagination. She always loved spending time in the forest too. Her nature intelligence is pretty high . She didn't really fit in in school and sometimes other kids tried to pick on her, but she didn't really mind. She had a group of friends in high school and the Norwegian musician Sigrid was in it . She grew up in Bergen and around a lot of nature and fjords and islands. There was once a murderer in her neighborhood who'd hidden dismembered body parts underneath her bed. She wrote two songs about her, In Boxes and In Bottles. She probably never paid too much attention to pop culture. She's a highly sensitive person.

Norway is nice, too. They're not really racist (I think... probably _sweats_) and they're among the countries with the highest gender equality. They're pretty lgbtq+ supportive too, I'm pretty sure. I read that the mosquitoes were bloodsucking _MONSTERS_ and got _EVERYWHERE_ in the Summer. I don't know much else about Norway.

What do you think? She's seems like an obvious 9w1-4w5-7w6 to me.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Candy-Cryptid said:


> Norway is pretty nice. AURORA was pretty life-changing for me personally. Maybe you'd enjoy her? She sends shivers down my spine, and makes me feel like I've just had a panic attack, or like I'm in love.
> She has a couple really nice documentaries (Once AURORA makes me wanna scream) where she talks about her home life. She has a really nice family, and her sisters are also artists. Viktoria Aksnes is a fashion designer and Miranda Aksnes is a makeup artist and they both work with her sometimes. One of her sisters has bipolar disorder. She says she had a magical childhood with lots of magical happenings and lots of imagination. She always loved spending time in the forest too. Her nature intelligence is pretty high . She didn't really fit in in school and sometimes other kids tried to pick on her, but she didn't really mind. She had a group of friends in high school and the Norwegian musician Sigrid was in it . She grew up in Bergen and around a lot of nature and fjords and islands. There was once a murder in her neighbourhood who'd hidden dismembered body parts underneath her bed. She wrote two songs about her, In Boxes and In Bottles. She probably never paid too much attention to pop culture. She's a highly sensitive person.
> 
> Norway is nice, too. Their not really racist (I think... probably _sweats_) and they're among the countries with the highest gender equality. They're pretty lgbtq+ supportive too, I'm pretty sure. I read that the mosquitoes were bloodsucking _MONSTERS_ and got _EVERYWHERE_ in the Summer. I don't know much else about Norway.
> ...


 Happy that you like their music 🙂


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

My vote is on 4. To me, she seems like she cares a lot about her image, but it's the 4 version of image: she is helplessly herself. Sometimes "too much" so.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm hesitant to type ppl on here lately.
It only leads to conflict over how one should interpret the enneagram.
I do dig Aurora though and have all her songs on my phone as mp3 files.

But since the truth of her being a 4 is pretty obvious I don't think it is a problem.
The rest of her personality stacking in terms of what wings, tritype and Jungian type is more tricky and hence more debated.
So I won't even touch that...


----------



## Candy-Cryptid (Mar 10, 2021)

Daeva said:


> My vote is on 4. To me, she seems like she cares a lot about her image, but it's the 4 version of image: she is helplessly herself. Sometimes "too much" so.


Yeah, she definitely has 4 in her. I wonder where you get that she cares about her image from though? She doesn't really give it too much thought. It's more like she considers it a responsibility now that she's famous to set a good example and put good into the world. She's very 9w1-4w5 to me.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Candy-Cryptid said:


> Yeah, she definitely has 4 in her. I wonder where you get that she cares about her image from though? She doesn't really give it too much thought. It's more like she considers it a responsibility now that she's famous to set a good example and put good into the world. She's very 9w1-4w5 to me.


An image type can also have an image of not caring about their image...

However, I don't know much about Aurora other than her music has zero appeal to me, so I can't say how much she cares or not


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

d e c a d e n t said:


> An image type can also have an image of not caring about their image...


That is a good observation, many people forget that the image types are just image types because it felt convenient for someone to put that term as an umbrella.
The image types operate in the realm of social images, but "caring about ones image" is an association that fits type 2 and 3 more than type 4, in many cases.
So yeah many of the labels given and used in terms of the types can easily be misleading, especially those that cover more than one type.
Body, mind and image are all words that may muddy the water about a great many things.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Inveniet said:


> That is a good observation, many people forget that the image types are just image types because it felt convenient for someone to put that term as an umbrella.
> The image types operate in the realm of social images, but "caring about ones image" is an association that fits type 2 and 3 more than type 4, in many cases.
> So yeah many of the labels given and used in terms of the types can easily be misleading, especially those that cover more than one type.
> Body, mind and image are all words that may muddy the water about a great many things.


Well, my understanding that the image-concern of type 4 is about expressing themselves authentically, which could be a drive for Aurora.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

d e c a d e n t said:


> Well, my understanding that the image-concern of type 4 is about expressing themselves authentically, which could be a drive for Aurora.


My guess is that most people are conserned with their image, (to some degree at least). I wonder what kind of messege people want to express; for example if people where jeans; those jeans my do a lot of pollution. They have to be water pressed 50 times and that utterly sucks for the third world countries who actually have to live in that shit water and all the trash from those jeans. There has been a campaign in Norway resently to stop this crappy consumerism and make people aware how we affect the third world to kill greedy ignorant habbits. There is also a campaign going on against the "Gold Barbie" image which is all about cynical superficial values; which leaves kids with low self esteem. Maybe she is, or hopefully she is very aware if this. I guess so! It is very much talked about in the media here.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Electra said:


> My guess is that most people are conserned with their image, (to some degree at least). I wonder what kind of messege people want to express; for example if people where jeans; those jeans my do a lot of pollution. They have to be water pressed 50 times and that utterly sucks for the third world countries who actually have to live in that shit water and all the trash from those jeans. There has been a campaign in Norway resently to stop this crappy consumerism and make people aware how we affect the third world to kill greedy ignorant habbits. There is also a campaign going on against the "Gold Barbie" image which is all about cynical superficial values; which leaves kids with low self esteem. Maybe she is, or hopefully she is very aware if this. I guess so! It is very much talked about in the media here.


Maybe she is what?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

d e c a d e n t said:


> Maybe she is what?


Influenced by these ideas which shines through in her actions and behaviour which make people assume her type? Just guessing. For example it sounds very 4'ish but actually I think such values are part of our culture and not nesseserily connected with type that much...? Could be though.


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

She is extrovert.
Se-dom ennea 9


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

aurora-rosa said:


> She is extrovert.
> Se-dom ennea 9


Ne* 
she's hilariously Ne


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

Red Panda said:


> Ne*
> she's hilariously Ne


The idea of the "eccentric extrovert" is more Se than Ne.

There's lady gaga, too.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

aurora-rosa said:


> The idea of the "eccentric extrovert" is more Se than Ne.
> 
> There's lady gaga, too.


I didn't know about that "idea" nor judged her in that way. 
She's nothing like lady gaga though. Her mannerisms and general behavior is typical of Ne+F when they don't worry about fitting in. I personally have learned to bridle that since I'm no artist, and my F is lower than hers, but it tends to come out at times a lot more, it's nothing like the straighforward matter-of-factly presence of SEs even when eccentric. Regardless of all that, the stuff she says are very indicative of Ne as well.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

justhannahsis said:


> So, some of you might know Aurora, the singer, sure duper talented. And I was just wondering what her Ennea type is. She seems to me like she could be either a 4w5 or 9w1. In her interviews, she really focuses on her fans that are "outcasts" or "weirdos" and how she feels a bit different, but at the same time, she also puts a lot of importance on the world being a peaceful and loving place and for all of us as humans to be connected and united. And she doesn't SEEM to have this aura of like, "people don't accept me" and "people don't like me", that type of defensive wall that many 4s tend to have, like, it's not what I perceive from the interviews, even though she has spoken about feeling really misunderstood in the past. She's quiet but doesnt seem like she's guarded, nor cynical, if that makes sense. Also, the w5 part is very obvious. If she was a four I think it'd be really clear that she'd be a w5 and not w3. The way she expresses herself through her music and the way she talks and acts seems more like a w5 in my opinion. She doesn't seem to care too much about her image. She's more introverted and observant. But again, her message about being all together as people and seeking a place of safety and unity with others seems very 9 of her, so I'm not sure.
> 
> BUT! Now that I think about it, it could just be an So (instinctual variant) thing because she cares so much about people in general, people feeling accepted in society, and just the betterment of the world. So, she could still be a 4. Also, the way she approaches people and the world, is as if she feels she's accepted and she doesn't seem to have any superiority/inferiority complex, so, maybe she's a healthy 4. Cause I know that 4s struggle to feel accepted which makes them approach the world or people in general with a little more of suspicion or cynicism.
> 
> Lol, please keep in mind that I'm a 4, so I could just be speaking for myself and MY experience as a 4, and not all 4s. Ok bye. Please tell me what you think, guys!


Very 9w1. Tritype 947.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

aurora-rosa said:


> The idea of the "eccentric extrovert" is more Se than Ne.
> 
> There's lady gaga, too.


I really don't think she leads with an extroverted function, she seems cognitively introverted. Even if she has Se, it would be Se aux.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

aurora-rosa said:


> She is extrovert.
> Se-dom ennea 9


ESFP??


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

d e c a d e n t said:


> Well, my understanding that the image-concern of type 4 is about expressing themselves authentically, which could be a drive for Aurora.


It can easily be explained by Fi. 4s are in reactive triad but Aurora is the opposite of reactive.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Candy-Cryptid said:


> Norway is pretty nice. AURORA was pretty life-changing for me personally. Maybe you'd enjoy her? She sends shivers down my spine, and makes me feel like I've just had a panic attack, or like I'm in love.
> She has a couple really nice documentaries (Once AURORA makes me wanna scream) where she talks about her home life. She has a really nice family, and her sisters are also artists. Viktoria Aksnes is a fashion designer and Miranda Aksnes is a makeup artist and they both work with her sometimes. One of her sisters has bipolar disorder. She says she had a magical childhood with lots of magical happenings and lots of imagination. She always loved spending time in the forest too. Her nature intelligence is pretty high . She didn't really fit in in school and sometimes other kids tried to pick on her, but she didn't really mind. She had a group of friends in high school and the Norwegian musician Sigrid was in it . She grew up in Bergen and around a lot of nature and fjords and islands. There was once a murderer in her neighborhood who'd hidden dismembered body parts underneath her bed. She wrote two songs about her, In Boxes and In Bottles. She probably never paid too much attention to pop culture. She's a highly sensitive person.
> 
> Norway is nice, too. They're not really racist (I think... probably _sweats_) and they're among the countries with the highest gender equality. They're pretty lgbtq+ supportive too, I'm pretty sure. I read that the mosquitoes were bloodsucking _MONSTERS_ and got _EVERYWHERE_ in the Summer. I don't know much else about Norway.
> ...


Very obvious 9w1-4w5-7w6 tritype.


----------



## skyboy (Jul 6, 2021)

Sx 7w6. Similarities with Bjork (Sx 9w1) are mainly visual effects, type of orchestration... and being scandinavian, including some elements of the scandinavian musical culture. She sings a bit like Dolores O'Riordan (Sx 7w6).


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

skyboy said:


> Sx 7w6. Similarities with Bjork (Sx 9w1) are mainly visual effects, type of orchestration... and being scandinavian, including some elements of the scandinavian musical culture. She sings a bit like Dolores O'Riordan (Sx 7w6).


What do you think Aurora's mbti type is?


----------



## skyboy (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm poor at MBTI, sorry. I never studied it seriously and all my attemps at seeing what it describes failed so far. It's too vague in my mind to say anything reliabe about it for the moment.

I can only say that, instead of thinking in terms of introversion/extroversion, I observe the Enneagram directions: withdrawn, embracing, confronting. 7s are embracing at the surface, withdrawn behind it. The withdrawn element of 7s is kind of clear: tremendous fear of getting trapped (controlled, domesticated by "you must" from the environment), imagination, moodiness, creativity, secret plans and schemes... 9s are the other way around. This may explain why the types can be confused sometimes.


----------



## hiddenglass (Feb 18, 2021)

she is a 2w1 with 5w4 & 9w1.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

hiddenglass said:


> she is a 2w1 with 5w4 & 9w1.


Which MBTI type do you think she is?


----------

